# Vista Rating



## Kewl Munky

What's your Vista rating. Post all your subscores.

Processor: 5.6

RAM: 5.9

Graphics: 5.9

Gaming Graphics: 5.9

Primary Hard Disk: 5.9

Base Score: 5.6

For those of you not familiar with this because you haven't used Vista, a base score is just a rating from 1 to 5.9 of your computers hardware. With Vista, they plan to have software give base score ratings of your hardware to help people (idiots -.-) to better find compatible software for their computer. Your base score is the lowest subscore.


----------



## Archangel

so...   5.9 is the highest it goes?


----------



## Shane

im pretty sure theres already a post on this but...
i get 5.5 with my processor been the bottleneck,I did get 5.6 wheni bumped my cpu to 2.8 and ram over 800mhz.


----------



## Kewl Munky

My CPU is the bottleneck as well. No worries though. I'm upgrading to an Intel Q6600 this summer ^_^


----------



## Archangel

had the memory on 5.6, went to the bios, putted it to 960MHz (instead of 800) with fixed timings, and voilla  ^_^


----------



## Shane

Kewl Munky said:


> My CPU is the bottleneck as well. No worries though. I'm upgrading to an Intel Q6600 this summer ^_^



probably the same here,Im waiting for an affordable 45nm quad.

and il probably upgrade my ram to 800Mhz so i can overclock even more.


----------



## Gareth

On my Media Center PC, I get 

Processor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-55 - 4.4
Memory (RAM) 3.00 GB - 4.2  
Graphics Radeon X1300/X1550 Series - 4.1  
Gaming graphics 1791 MB Total available graphics memory - 3.8  
Primary hard disk 80GB Free (99GB Total) - 5.7
*
Base Score 3.8*

On my Laptop I get

Processor AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 TK-57 - 4.8
Memory (RAM) 2.00GB - 5.2
Graphics Radeon X1250 - 2.8
Gaming graphics 811mb Total available graphics memory - 3.0
Primary hard disk 71GB free (99GB Total) - 4.8
*
Base score 2.8*

On my Desktop I get

Processor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 5400+ - 5.4
Memory (RAM) 8.00GB - 5.9
Graphics Radeon HD2900XT - 5.9
Gaming graphics 2317mb Total available graphics memory - 5.9
Primary hard disk 68GB free (99GB Total) - 5.9
*
Base Score 5.4*

and finally

On the family computer

Processor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 4200+ - 4.9
Memory (RAM) 4.00GB - 4.9
Graphics GeForce 7900GS - 5.9
Gaming graphics 1344mb Total available graphics memory - 5.7
Primary hard disk 666GB free (931GB Total) - 5.9

*Base score 4.9*

As you can see, On my PCs, I like 99GB Windows Partitions


----------



## Sir Travis D

4.5 with my alienware m9750 laptop that was returned.. I expect the m15x to get around 4.8..


----------



## Kornowski

My HDD sucks, and I'm not sure why my RAM isn't getting a higher Score, take Shane's for example?


----------



## Sir Travis D

guys, I would like to thank all of you on letting me be a member of the computerforum community and getting my 100th post. This is my 100th post. I hope to stay a member and help people here.

Congrats on all the 5's in wei
(windows expierence index)


----------



## patrickv

mine is ubber garbage


----------



## Verve

I get a 3.2 because of my integrated graphics. Everything else is a in 4's I think. Can't wait until I buy a laptop this summer, then I can actually run games decently


----------



## vonfeldt7

Not too bad...


----------



## speedyink

For some reason my processor went down the 5.8 when I put on x64 Vista  We'll see if it goes back up when I put x86 back on...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> My HDD sucks, and I'm not sure why my RAM isn't getting a higher Score, take Shane's for example?



now that is weird danny,  i heard though that GeIL memory is realy good though.

im looking to get 4Gb of GeIL DDR2 800mhz 



patrickv said:


> mine is ubber garbage



Which rig in your sig is that from Patrick?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> now that is weird danny,  i heard though that GeIL memory is realy good though.
> 
> im looking to get 4Gb of GeIL DDR2 800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Which rig in your sig is that from Patrick?




I thought hat Ballistix was awesome though, I'll try 4-4-4-12 timings  and maybe 1000Mhz.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I thought hat Ballistix was awesome though, I'll try 4-4-4-12 timings  and maybe 1000Mhz.



you should mate,maybe you could get one of those ram coolers with little fans  on aswell to keep them even cooler?
my timings are 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Verve

would be decent with a good graphics card, no?


----------



## Shane

Verve said:


> would be decent with a good graphics card, no?



would be yes and maybe OC your cpu 

good hard drive score.


----------



## Kewl Munky

vonfeldt7 said:


> Not too bad...



Not too bad? It's the best ****ing rating you can get >_>


----------



## vonfeldt7

Kewl Munky said:


> Not too bad? It's the best ****ing rating you can get >_>



Ha...yeah I know...

It's also kind of weird...why does it only go up to 5.9? Why not 10 or something that makes sense?


----------



## Gareth

They're going to go to 9.9 oneday, 6.9 should be out now.... Everyone can build a cheap 5.9 PC.


----------



## speedyink

My laptop


----------



## fatdragon

for my score its interesting why? well how can a intel gma 950 score 3.1? i think thats close to a intel gma x3100


----------



## Archangel

vonfeldt7 said:


> Not too bad...



What harddisk do you have?  (I just bought a Samsung drive, wich got rated at 5.8  )


----------



## Geoff

fatdragon said:


> for my score its interesting why? well how can a intel gma 950 score 3.1? i think thats close to a intel gma x3100


I'd say so, heres mine with the x3100:






EDIT: Just realized I don't have my laptop in the sig anymore, so here are the specs:

*Celeron M 1.86GHz
1GB DDR2 533
120GB HD
256MB x3100*


----------



## _simon_




----------



## speedyink

fatdragon said:


> for my score its interesting why? well how can a intel gma 950 score 3.1? i think thats close to a intel gma x3100



That is weird, the crappy computer in our store with the intel gma scores a 2.0 in the aero category.  Somehow it scores a 3.2 in the gaming category though...

Now that I look at it your score is pretty messed up.  Thats for the laptop in the sig?  I'm not sure how your 1gb of ddr2 ram scores higher than my 2gb of ddr2...

Edit: Just noticed Omega's is too.  I'm gonna have to take a look at my laptop...


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Which rig in your sig is that from Patrick?



yes sir, home sig


----------



## ellanky

Anyone know what a 8600GT and a 8800GS would get?


----------



## The_Other_One

Here's what my new laptop gets...  I'm thinking the HP might have gotten a 3.6, but whatever.


----------



## vonfeldt7

Archangel said:


> What harddisk do you have?  (I just bought a Samsung drive, wich got rated at 5.8  )



I have the Seagate Barracuda 500GB 32MB Cache

I wonder if it's the extra Cache that helps the score?


----------



## funkysnair

Archangel said:


> What harddisk do you have?  (I just bought a Samsung drive, wich got rated at 5.8  )



mine is rated at 5.2 160gig samsung sata 7200rpm 16mb cache...

once i get my 500gig maxtor 7200rpm 32mb cache up and running it should be better

cpu    5.4
ram     5.9
graphics 5.9
gaming graphics  5.9
hard drive    5.2


----------



## G25r8cer

This reminds me that I have not updated it since I got my new hdd!! Wohoo the hdd score is def going up!!


----------



## speedyink

ellanky said:


> Anyone know what a 8600GT and a 8800GS would get?



My 8600GTS scores 5.9 in Aero and 5.6 in Gaming.


----------



## G25r8cer

I got a decent score but my cpu is were my pc is hurting! Looks like i'll be getting a quad core amd soon! I was running a bunch of programs and a virtual machine during the test so that prob didnt help my score! LOL  Anyways its alright for being a pre-built HP with a few upgrades. Im happy for now.


----------



## G25r8cer

speedyink said:


> My 8600GTS scores 5.9 in Aero and 5.6 in Gaming.



So does my GT!! LOL


----------



## G25r8cer

The_Other_One said:


> Here's what my new laptop gets...  I'm thinking the HP might have gotten a 3.6, but whatever.



Wow im suprised that thing can even run vista!


----------



## The_Other_One

g25racer said:


> Wow im suprised that thing can even run vista!



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## G25r8cer

Bad score!


----------



## Sir Travis D

hey my current laptop (waiting for m15x) has this






It is by far, the worst computer (besides my crap emachines with a dvd rom, 256mb's of ram, 60 gigs, and 64 graphics) I have ever owned

This laptop is so bad, I have to set it to windows xp theme for it to run at all...


----------



## speedyink

g25racer said:


> So does my GT!! LOL



Probably because it's an overclocked version?

TOO's laptop is perfectly capable of running Vista...


----------



## Sir Travis D

mine has a 3.0


----------



## fatdragon

woot my scores are screwed


----------



## G25r8cer

Wow!! Lowest score ever and still able to run vista!! LOL


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

Dont know why, but my radeon x1270 scores lower than the x3100? O_O


----------



## diduknowthat

5.6 with my RAM and hard drive holding me back.


----------



## Kornowski

Vista's Rating thing is majorly screwed up, it doesn't work properly.
People going from 2GB 675MHz RAM to 4GB 800MHz RAM don't see any difference...

If you can do what you want on your PC, then it's good!


----------



## G25r8cer

2gb to 4gb isnt much a performance increase anyways!


----------



## Kornowski

g25racer said:


> 2gb to 4gb isnt much a performance increase anyways!



But 2GB of 675MHz RAM to 4GB of 800MHz RAM is... It should put the score up at least.


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, it doesn't seem to be very accurate.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Yeah, it doesn't seem to be very accurate.



Yeah, I don't actually know why it's there... So MS can tell you, your computer is crap and needs upgrading because it doesn't get the magical 5.9 

And... Who picked 5.9, What a stupid number. Something like 10 would have been better!

/ Rant


----------



## Kewl Munky

They are just trying to make computers more idiot friendly. If you are too stupid to figure out your computer's hardware to see if it's compatible with a program, you shouldn't be using a computer -.-


----------



## Irishwhistle

Completely ridiculous! 

Base Score: 2.5 
Processor: 4.8
RAM: 3.9
Graphics: 2.5
Gaming Graphics: 3.0
Primary Hard Disk: 5.6

Oh well.... nothing more RAM and a better graphics card can't take care of.


----------



## Shane

my system at 2.7Ghz before got 5.5,now at 2.8Ghz i get 5.6.

My Cpu is the letdown


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> my system at 2.7Ghz before got 5.5,now at 2.8Ghz i get 5.6.
> 
> My Cpu is the letdown



Some letdown  I'd be really happy if I got that as a rating.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Some letdown  I'd be really happy if I got that as a rating.



wait till i upgrade to quad


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> wait till i upgrade to quad



I'm gonna get a MacBook soon and it'll outrun Vista running on anything!  lol I'm a Vista hater... can you tell?


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> I'm gonna get a MacBook soon and it'll outrun Vista running on anything!  lol I'm a Vista hater... can you tell?



Vistas not as bad as people make it out to be,yeah occasionaly i will have a slight problem but i always end up going back to Vista.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Vistas not as bad as people make it out to be,yeah occasionaly i will have a slight problem but i always end up going back to Vista.


 
I've used it and I'm using it now... it's not as good as Mac, Linux, or XP... maybe even 2000.


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> maybe even 2000.



i agree with you there....2000 pro was the best os i ever ran it was so reliable i dont ever remember getting one error lol.

i wonder how 2000 pro would run on my rig now


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Processor- 4.6
RAM- 4.6
Graphics- 4.6
Gaming Graphics- 4.8
Hard Drive- 5.3

Overall- 4.6


----------



## colt1911

Processor-- 5.9
Ram -- 5.9
Graphics -- 5.9
Gaming Graphics -- 5.9
Hard Drive -- 5.9 
Overall Score -- 5.9


----------



## alexyu

Processor 4.1
RAM 4.5
Graphics 4.7
Gaming graphics 4.1
Primary hdd 5.4


----------



## alexyu

Update :after I upgraded:

Procesor: 5.1
RAM: 5.2
Grapics: 4.7
Gaming graphics: 4.2
HDD: 5.4

Now, thanks to vista, i know what i need to upgrade.


----------



## vix

My E8400 system only gets a 5.8 because it doesn't consider a C2D CPU @ 4.2 GHz powerful enough.  Both of my Q6600 machines @ 3.6 GHz get 5.9 across the board.

Just another reason for me sticking with XP Pro.

The only system I currently have running on Vista is my laptop, which scores:

Processor: 4.2
Memory:  4.4
Graphics: 4.0
Gaming Graphics:  *2.7*
Hard Drive:  5.2


----------



## funkysnair

q6600@3,2ghz                                  5.9
ballistix 1066mhz                               5.9
gainward 4850                                  5.9
gaming graphics                                5.9
my raptor 10,000rpm 16mb cach gets   5.7 (bit gutted my raptor is the let down)


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Processor: 5.4
Memory: 5.9
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.9
Hard Drive: 5.5

oc'ing my 5000+ gets me +.2 in my score not much but i'll take it, considering it is an amd :/


----------



## lovely?

i dont think i've ever posted in this thread, so mine is as follows:

processor-5.6
memory-5.6
graphics-5.9
gaming graphics-5.9
primary hard disk-5.6


i dont understand why my processor and ram arent higher though. i mean, right this moment my ram is clocked to 1066mhz at 5-5-5-18 and it only scores a 5.6 wtf? idk if my processor should be higher, but 3ghz should warrant a 5.9 no?


----------



## Gareth

Nope, 3GHz dual core will not bring in a 5.9. 

For RAM, is it dual-channel? I find its got a lot to do with the motherboard.


----------



## Geoff

I really hate my score


----------



## brian

[-0MEGA-];1051479 said:
			
		

> I really hate my score



OMG







i hate you so much. SO MUCH. *removes [-0MEGA-] from friend list*


----------



## Gareth

Same score as me Omega =D, welcome to the 5.9 club!


----------



## Geoff

brian said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate you so much. SO MUCH. *removes [-0MEGA-] from friend list*





Garethman!!` said:


> Same score as me Omega =D, welcome to the 5.9 club!


haha!  Please don't 

It's funny how our 750GB HD's with the 32MB cache get 5.9 for the HD score, where as the Raptors get 5.7.


----------



## Motoxrdude

My lappy gets a 4.9 with the video card being the bottleneck.


----------



## speedyink

Garethman!!` said:


> Same score as me Omega =D, welcome to the 5.9 club!



I'm ashamed...me and my measly 5.8.  CURSE YOU PROCESSOR!


----------



## cohen

I just installed vista the other day.

Here it is:






If i had a better graphics card, that might be better


----------



## alexyu

Another upgrade, another score:


----------



## funkysnair

[-0MEGA-];1051519 said:
			
		

> haha!  Please don't
> 
> It's funny how our 750GB HD's with the 32MB cache get 5.9 for the HD score, where as the Raptors get 5.7.



how is that? if we bench tested ours mine would be the quicker drive-does it go on capacity aswell?


----------



## Geoff

funkysnair said:


> how is that? if we bench tested ours mine would be the quicker drive-does it go on capacity aswell?


It goes by transfer rate, not by access time.  The 74GB Raptors used the first generation SATA interface with 8MB of cache.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Yeah, this makes me dislike my AMD processor even more


----------



## Darkserge

Processor:          5.3
Memory              5.0
Graphic               5.9
Gaming Graphic     5.9
Primary hard disk: 5.3

How can I improve memory rating?


----------



## Geoff

Lower the timings.


----------



## mep916




----------



## Gareth

When will Microsoft bring out a 6.x on the WEI, its about time they did, its getting to easy to build perfect 5.9 systems now.

Not sure if I have posted mine, but here it is anyway...


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Well here are my stats...

Processor: 4.8 (his)/ 4.2 (hers)
Memory: 4.4 (his)/ 4.5 (hers)
Graphics: 3.2 (his)/ 2.4 (hers)
Gaming Graphics: 3.3 (his)/3.1 (hers)
Hard Drive: 5.2 (his)/ 4.8 (hers)


----------



## mac550




----------



## sgtsampay

I get 5.9 on everything but my AMD 6000+ gets a 5.4. Whats up with that? Does Vista hate AMD CPUs?


----------



## Gareth

sgtsampay said:


> I get 5.9 on everything but my AMD 6000+ gets a 5.4. Whats up with that? Does Vista hate AMD CPUs?




It doesn't hate AMD CPUs, the Phenom Quad Cores get 5.9, but a 6000+ is not that quick, which is why it gets a 5.4


----------



## scooter

5.9 all maxed..


----------



## cohen

i need a dedicated video card, would raise it all into the 5's


----------



## jdbennet

i got a 3.1 on this sytem;

2gb ram
Intel Core(1)Duo T2350 @ 1.86ghz
Crappy integrated intel graphics
Small laptop HDD

4.7 for the CPU,
4.6 for the RAM
3.3 for aero, and 3.1 for games (lol what games)
4.3 for disk


----------



## cohen

jdbennet said:


> i got a 3.1 on this sytem;
> 
> 2gb ram
> Intel Core(1)Duo T2350 @ 1.86ghz
> Crappy integrated intel graphics
> Small laptop HDD
> 
> 4.7 for the CPU,
> 4.6 for the RAM
> 3.3 for aero, and 3.1 for games (lol what games)
> 4.3 for disk



Well i suppose, i can't complain then .


----------



## Shane

yay just replaced my hard drive with a Seagate one for my Os and my score for my HDD went up from 5.6 to 5.9






i dont get it though,that new seagate is the same speed,same cache,and its a smaller (250Gb drive) lol yet it gets a better score? than my WD 400 Gb? 

my system seems faster with the new drive anyway,
Cpu holding my score back lol


----------



## Kornowski

Smaller drives tend to be a little faster... Seagate are awesome though, quick, take a look check it's still plugged in, I bet you can't hear it!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Smaller drives tend to be a little faster... Seagate are awesome though, quick, take a look check it's still plugged in, I bet you can't hear it!



ahh i see,if only i had a Raptor


----------



## fade2green514

5.9.. that's just an alienware background, i don't really own an alienware, i built it myself.


----------



## KevinKevin

The scores on my computer are not very good but my computer runs very smoothly and quick.


----------



## omechengineeru

my new build


----------



## mep916

omechengineeru said:


> my new build



Nice rig.


----------



## omechengineeru

Why thank ya kindly


----------



## bigyam

[-0MEGA-];1056778 said:
			
		

> Lower the timings.



may i ask how would i go about doing this? i have a 4gb and it also has a 5.5 for my ram.  everything else is 5.9.  =P


----------



## neogamer

I got 5.6 also, but RAM is the bottleneck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Machin3

vista is horrible. im sorry but thats my opinion. microsoft wont even make another sp for it because it sucks Their just coming out with windows 7.


----------



## mep916

Midnight_fox1 said:


> vista is horrible. im sorry but thats my opinion. microsoft wont even make another sp for it because it sucks Their just coming out with windows 7.



Post your score or GTFO. This isn't a Vista rant thread.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Post your score or GTFO. This isn't a Vista rant thread.



Hard-Ass!


----------



## ZeroWing

neogamer said:


> I got 5.6 also, but RAM is the bottleneck. Any suggestions?



OC the RAM? What is it running at? My DDR2 800 @ 5-5-5-15 has a 5.9 rating.


----------



## Mitch?

mines was 5.7
all were 5.9 , same in sig, except cpu was 5.6 (unless oc'd to 3300, then it was 5.7)


----------



## Mitch?

to overclock ram, simply go into the bios, generally where you oc your cpu, (DRAM settings/timings something like that)
for ddr800 i'd shoot for 4-5-4-15 (if it's decent ram)
ddr 667 probably 3-4-3-12... 
anyway, i'd start with CL (first number), just bump it down on, boot up, see how it works, then lower the next number, then the next


----------



## sgtsampay

Garethman!!` said:


> It doesn't hate AMD CPUs, the Phenom Quad Cores get 5.9, but a 6000+ is not that quick, which is why it gets a 5.4




I'm planign on getting the new Am2+ 45nm quads when they come out. I want one and I hope it will get a 5.9 rating.. LOL. 6mb L3 + 2mbL2 cache here I come...


----------



## speedyink

See?  This is weird, I get 5.8 for my processor in 64 bit, but now with 32bit back on there it's back up to 5.9


----------

